# KC: Kernel Compilation

## rac

Navigation:  [Table of Contents]

KC1: I made a mistake compiling my kernel and now my computer won't boot. What can I do now?

KC2: What is devfs? Do I really need it in my kernel? How do I enable it?

KC3: Networking worked during installation, but now that I compiled my own kernel, it doesn't work anymore. What's wrong?

KC4: I compiled a new kernel, but my changes aren't taking effect. How do I install my new kernel?

KC5: I get errors about unresolved symbols when I'm compiling my kernel. How do I get rid of them?

KC6: Which of the various kernel sources (gentoo-sources, vanilla-sources, etc.) are right for me?

KC7: Compiling directly into a kernel vs. modules

KC8: How do I install a new kernel while still keeping my current one around so that I can use it if necessary?

KC9: How do I install multiple kernel versions alongside one another without causing problems?

KC10: I'm upgrading my kernel sources. Can I use my old configuration? If so, how?

KC11: Kernel compiling for the beginner.

KC12. I've changed some hardware in my computer. What changes do I need to make to my kernel?

KC13: I just installed a new kernel and it won't boot. How do I fix this?

KC14: Why isn't the kernel being compiled with the CFLAGS that I set in /etc/make.conf?

KC15. I just compiled a new kernel and now my computer reboots instantly at startup. Why and how do I fix it?

KC16: What is udev? What does it have to do with devfs?

----------

